# Need Rheem part#



## JeffG (Mar 23, 2010)

Part: dip tube
Model: GP50T06AVG00

Also, does this model require a hole saw to fix?

TIA


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

try to google it.


----------



## JeffG (Mar 23, 2010)

We did. That's why I'm here.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ahhhh. ok what is the hole saw for?


----------



## JeffG (Mar 23, 2010)

To replace a broken dip tube, some models require you to cut out a flange on the cold water inlet, usually with a 7/8" hole saw.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

JeffG said:


> To replace a broken dip tube, some models require you to cut out a flange on the cold water inlet, usually with a 7/8" hole saw.


do you have any PIC


----------



## JeffG (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry no.

All I need is a part#, parts diagram or service manual.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

try rheem.com


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

www.ronhazelton.com/tips/repair_broken_dip_tube.htm:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

